# I luv burms



## Hiver (Nov 16, 2010)

Got these two pictures sent to me, makes me wish i was back in the UK.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 16, 2010)

All that makes me think of is the ammount of poop it could produce.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 16, 2010)

now there is an inviting lounge!!!!!!

I kept albino burms while living in the U.S and id have to say that i also love burms!!!!!


thanks for the pics

donks


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome snake!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 16, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Awesome snake!


plus 1


----------



## percey39 (Nov 16, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice... lol wouldn't want to be in the way of that snake if it decides to bite lol


----------



## blakehose (Nov 16, 2010)

That is awesome....


----------



## cockney red (Nov 16, 2010)

Now that is as impractical as as it gets


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would LOVE to have one. Imagine the cage size you would need though!


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 16, 2010)

I love Big snakes...Now that is a decent size Burmese...Heres a photo of a friends albino Burmese...


----------



## cockney red (Nov 16, 2010)

Get home, knackered from work, Kaa has pebbledashed the cage.....Sod that! he can wait till the weekend...


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 16, 2010)

cockney red said:


> Now that is as impractical as as it gets



I reckon..... 
I am glad we don't have them (ok, legally, and in big numbers) here.

Its a little scary to think what some idiots would do with them once they got too big to feed and handle easily :shock:


----------



## Umbrella-Corp (Nov 16, 2010)

Try waving food in front of that with tongs XD


----------



## thals (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful burms! I adore these guys along with retics, bloods and just your everyday balls :lol: pythons, you get what I meant!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 16, 2010)

looks like the human is being sized up for a feed


----------



## Hiver (Nov 16, 2010)

The guy in the photo also keeps anacondas, going to
try and get some pics of them as well.


----------

